# Undergrad Transfer Applicants Unite!



## JustineB12 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey everyone,


I'm a long time lurker on this site but I finally joined to start a thread for those us applying to undergrad film programs for Fall 2014.

Just finished the main UCLA app and I'm now working on the supplement.

I'm also applying to USC, Chapman, LMU, and Northwestern.

I wanted to start a thread where we can all help support each other through this process and gain some insight (especially during the dreadful month of March waiting for interview calls).


----------



## Matthias (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey, I applied to USC School of Cinematic Arts, did you managed to apply for USC before the 1e of December? I am an international student.


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, same here. I have been watching this site for months and I finally decided to join. I applied to UCLA now I need to work on my supplemental packet. I also wanna apply to USC and Chapman but I wanna focus on one deadline at a time.

What are you guys doing for your supplemental packet? Creative writing? And the analysis of a film/television program. I have no idea what to pick!


----------



## JustineB12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey Matthias,

I live in the U.S. and I'm applying as a transfer so the deadline for USC isn't until early next year. I do have to start working on my film submission though because I want at least a couple weeks to edit it.​​​And I feel you Val, I'm doing the same thing: one step at a time. I want to perfect my UCLA app before even thinking about the other ones.​​I have taken Dramatic Writing and a couple of film analysis courses so I think I am going to touch up some of my work from there instead of trying to write something brand new. The only hesitation I have is that all of my creative work thus far have been in play or screenplay form and 5 pages isn't really a lot in that format so I may do a new treatment for an older screenplay.​​In terms of advice for Film/TV analysis, I would suggest looking up old reviews from Jonathon Rosenbaum or the film essays on the criterion website to get a sense of good analysis looks like and infuse it into your own style. Pick a film or tv show, whether good or bad, that has depth in aesthetics and narrative. Something you find so interesting that you could talk about it for hours.​


----------



## Val (Dec 21, 2013)

JustineB12- thanks for your advice I really need it. How are you is your work coming along?

- I am actually bummed to find out that the Film department at UCLA does not even read the two essays we had to turn in with the UC application. And I worked really hard on them I thought they nicely formed a picture of who I am but oh well! 
- I am panicking because I have less than 20 days!! 

-I have taken a Cinema class where we did film analysis but it was mostly one scene that we used within a film and it was mostly how narrative progression occurred through the aid of the different aspects like lighting, sound, composition etc.  
I feel like I could maybe use one or two but they are so formal I don't know if thats a good idea.

- anyways, I'm surprised that not many people have joined us.

Keep posting guys


----------



## KJC (Jan 19, 2014)

Val,

I'm a current UCLA film student and I just wanted to give you a heads up that they do look at your UC application essays. Some of my classmates were even asked about it in their interviews. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## Slevin (Jan 24, 2014)

Val,

Current UCLA undergrad who also got into the program, as well as USC. I took that approach of painting  an over picture  with my whole application and  worked for me. The work you put into it really matters so if you did all you could then just handle any other transfer units you need to take and worry about that. It's out of your hands. 

And honestly with film program no need to check constantly if you got accepted. They handle things their own way. So if anything you will get a call for an interview before anything. So just be sure to answer any unrecognized numbers. Don't stress yourself out. I did and didn't change a thing. 

And it's not a surprise that people don't come on here. We only had a few on here when we were applying.


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2014)

JustineB12
How are you doing with your USC app? I am so glad I submitted everything for UCLA. But at this point i am honestly exhausted from the stress and the essays!! I am literally filming this week (( I had absolutely no freaking time!! Anyways just wanted to check in.

KJC- really?? That is weird why would they state that I even called them to ask. Well either way for the film one I basically did a combination of the two and did a 12pt font that allowed me to fit in a half page more. Thanks for your post!

Slevin,

I am stuck on the U.S.C personal statement. For UCLA I touched on everything briefly but for USC I don't know if I should keep the same approach and add a section on the type of films I want to make OR approach it differently (exclude the "I decided to go to this junior college where I got to do this this and this kinda deal) and instead tell them a story about me and link that with the films I want to make. I just don't know if I should spend time and space in giving a brief history of how I got to the decision of wanting to be a filmmaker (kinda boring). 
So sorry for this super loooong question'!!

On a side note if you don't mind telling me why you chose UCLA and not USC?

Thanks again for everybody who posted. This thread has over 300 views come on guys don't be shy we can all suffer or celebrate together!


----------



## Slevin (Feb 8, 2014)

Like I mentioned there really is no formula.  You really have to decide for yourself what is the best way to say it is whatever it is you are trying to say. I can sit here all day and tell you it's one way but maybe that's not the right way for you. But seems you're on the right track.

As for choosing schools. It truly came down to how much is be owing coming out of school. Ucla nothing. USC a lot if something. Ucla offered me more money. Many things come into play but a film degree doesn't guarantee paying debt after you're out. But no regrets.

So it was mentioned that apps are currently being looked over and they're hoping to send out calls for interviews sooner this time. But honestly take that info with a grain of salt.


----------



## Slevin (Feb 8, 2014)

Shout out to KJC. Still get a good laugh recalling our time in the boards going through what you're all going through. Had class together today. Never know if you'll end up in the same class. Or even you guys working on our thesis films.  Hang in there it's worth it.


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok so... USC extended their deadline till the 18th!!!! Great... I could've really used that time to work on my writing sample the only part of my app that I REALLY REALLY am unhappy with. Do you guys think they'll let me resubmit that part if I call them? 

And one more thing I forgot to ask all of you who are at USC or got accepted.... I do not have all the general classes for USC. Because I went by IGETC mostly and found out wayyyy too late that USC has their own. I have some but not all. Is that a BIG no no?

My chances seem slimmer every time i think of all these things


----------



## Slevin (Feb 12, 2014)

I got into USC too and did so through IGETC and unless they made a mistake I think you are fine. A buddy of mine is at USC and I'm pretty sure it was IGETC, same CC.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2014)

No one has posted anything on this thread for a while. Well i had my interview with UCLA I think it went horrible.... I keep looking at my phone and my email like 24 seven!!! Do any of you feel the same?


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2014)

Btw THANK YOU SLEVIN FOR REPLYING


----------



## JustineB12 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey everyone!
 I thought I'd resurrect this thread to see what everyone's results were.

I'll start the ball rolling...

USC: accepted (!!!!)
UCLA: rejected
Chapman: rejected (I was so bummed about this one)
UC Riverside: accepted
Columbia College Chi: accepted

Decided not to apply to Northwestern or LMU

I spent most of the spring fretting about not being able to enroll anywhere out of state because of a lack of financial aid but USC just gave me a grant that covers tuition so...California here I come!


----------

